# Good specs for single computer daw machine?



## DennyB (Apr 20, 2021)

Running cubase 11 pro and instruments like BBCSO and Komplete synths. I have composer cloud so I will likely look at EW Hollywood Opus, which will likely be pretty cpu intensive.

I’m a computer guy, but I haven’t built a computer in years. Are people building them or ordering them built? 
Currently running a MacBook Pro with 32 gb but looking at a pc for cost. Not super interested in a hackintosh as I don’t feel like hacking drivers.
thanks!


----------



## DennyB (Apr 20, 2021)

This was largely addressed in a previous thread. Thanks anyway!


Thread 'Building a new main PC Rig solely as a Cubase machine. What's the latest specs I should get for a top of the line 2020 machine?'
https://vi-control.net/community/th...get-for-a-top-of-the-line-2020-machine.96857/


----------



## Pictus (Apr 21, 2021)

I have no idea about your disc space requirements, but made
this PC with Thunderbolt ports https://pcpartpicker.com/list/qxHgj2

If want to add second drive 4TB NVMe SSD





ADATA XPG 8100 4 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive







pcpartpicker.com





If want a different case



If want a small keyboard 





Qisan CCDY003COOT6 Wired Mini Keyboard







pcpartpicker.com







A mouse with *extra *horizontal scroll wheel





Logitech MX Master 3 Wireless Laser Mouse







pcpartpicker.com







https://www.u2key.com/windows-10-professional-retail-key.html (Windows 10 Professional Key) $7.42








Advertorial U2Keys: Special Sale In Spring: Windows 10 Pro for $7.42 - Office 2019 Pro for $25.81


U2Key is offering some special Windows key licenses. Our collaboration is back to offer discount coupons of up to 52 percent so you can take Windows 10 Pro for less than 8$. One of the benefits of usi...




www.guru3d.com





If want the motherboard to also have front USB-C, wait for:





Asus ProArt B550-CREATOR ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com




or





Gigabyte B550 VISION D-P ATX AM4 Motherboard







pcpartpicker.com






And do not forget the tweaks





Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------



## DennyB (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks very much!!


----------

